# Shrub ID



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Looks like Texas sage to me.


----------



## rwells (May 12, 2010)

JW is right mine are in bloom at this moment


----------



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

We're in central Alabama. Wonder if they would survive here. They are a beautiful shrub.


----------

